# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  Image Annotation Package for React App

## wrack

Hi,

I am looking for a well maintained open source image annotation package to be used in React + JavaScript based PWA app. Can someone please point me if you happen to know one?

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## dday9

My understanding of image annotation is that you assign metadata to an image.

I've done something similar to this before, but it was database driven. E.g. imagine an image and a textbox, when the record is saved the image is stored as a VARBINARY and the textbox is stored as a multiple records (depending on the tags) that reference the image record. So everything was language agnostic.

Looking into this a bit more are you wanting a library that applies some sort of machine learning technique to automatically tag images client-side?

----------


## wrack

Thank you for the reply. I don't want anything AI based at the moment.

Just want to have a functionality where the user can upload an image and then scribble on it, put text with variety of font size and fonts, draw shapes and finally move "these" annotations around within the image.

If I am able to save/load the annotations then awesome otherwise just save the image with annotations.

Hope this makes sense.

----------


## dday9

Ah, I see says the blind man.

Ive never had to implement on before, but briefly looked into Paint.js for a task that the client ultimately canned.

Canvas rendering used to be the hot flavor a few years back, but today its all about WebGL. Maybe look into PixiJS: https://pixijs.com/

----------


## wrack

Thanks. So what is special about WebGL? Does/can it do what I want and be done with JS?

----------

